# MBTI and Dual Color Test?



## Chicken Nugget (Jan 24, 2016)

Got White/Blue. A little off in the description, but it's close enough, I guess.


----------



## dai (Nov 16, 2014)

Lelu said:


> "What are friends for? A) To be used as tools..." -- Well I can see you're a reasonable test.
> 
> Regardless, I like Magic The Gathering so:


So that means if I like Black&White the most (not taking that test, just putting that out there), that I'm a screwed INTJ xD ?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

White/Blue.
Dammit I wanted Black/Blue.
Judging by all the W/B then everyone must be very nice and kind.
I think this test is rigged gives out W/B and G/B too easily.
I want more Black please.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

dai said:


> So that means if I like Black&White the most (not taking that test, just putting that out there), that I'm a screwed INTJ xD ?


No lol, it has more to do with values and motivations. None are inherently bad or good.

Black: Self-preservation is foremost. Individualism, ambitious, not bound to rules if inconvenient, values power. At worst, selfish and amoral.

White: Collective order is foremost. Rules, selflessness, morality. At worst, tyrannical.

White-Black would be someone who cares about the furthering of themselves and their personal rules/group/faction, even at a cost or apathy to outsiders. 

The Mafia, Modern American Capitalism, and Jerry Seinfeld (character) would all be white-black.

Most personalities could be anything really. Among INTJ, I would suspect Blue or Black would be the most common color.

@narcissistic It's not a very good test for how much source material they have to work with. Though White-Blue and Green-Blue will be common in modern society, many of these questions are a weak measure of the colors.

Here is a far better source for typing the dual colors


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

got red/white when I took it again, sounds more accurate.








Your scores have been tallied up. You are:

I am Red/White​I'm both chaotic and orderly. I value my own principles, and am willing to go to extreme lengths to enforce them, often trampling on the very same principles in the process. At best, I'm heroic and principled; at worst, I'm hypocritical and disorderly.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Azorious as always :wink:

But, tbh, I could see everything not black, true white applying to me.

Green / White also sounds nice(Selesnya). As does Green / Blue actually(Simic). Red / White(Boros) is...eh, ok. Too vigilante for my taste, but better than the soulless Orzhov(White / Black).


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Jun 11, 2016)

Green/Blue. Fits well enough


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I got Red/Blue. Izzet FTW. Also what I generally play haha so seems appropriate


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

I got Azorius too. This seems logical, i have been playing white since i've started playing mtg ^^, even if i usually play my red/green werewolf deck.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

i got red/white

as follows: I'm both chaotic and orderly. I value my own principles, and am willing to go to extreme lengths to enforce them, often trampling on the very same principles in the process. At best, I'm heroic and principled; at worst, I'm hypocritical and disorderly.

paradox as always


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

Seems pretty accurate to me lmao


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

On the further reflection, the difference between Red / White and Blue / White seems to be one question! ONE QUESTION! LOL!

Tbh, I feel like Azorious would be my ideal self and Boros my true self. Whatever I might say...


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

White/blue. White is completely unlike me. XD


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

"I am Blue/Green
I am both rational and instinctive. I value self-knowledge and understanding of the world; my ultimate goal is self-improvement and improvement of the world around me. At best, I am focused and methodical; at worst, I am obsessive and amoral."

I don't have a goal "to improve the world around me," but I suppose the rest is right. I usually play some mix of blue, green, and/or white.


----------



## Silwer (Nov 3, 2015)

I am Blue/Green
I am both rational and instinctive. I value self-knowledge and understanding of the world; my ultimate goal is self-improvement and improvement of the world around me. At best, I am focused and methodical; at worst, I am obsessive and amoral.

True.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Shrugs. Limited.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

Azalea said:


> got red/white when I took it again, sounds more accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

> *You are Red/Blue!*
> You are both rational and emotional. You value creation and discovery, and feel strongly about what you create. At best, you're innovative and intuitive. At worst, you're scattered and unpredictable.​


Very interesting. That's actually reasonably accurate.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I am Blue/White
I'm both orderly and rational. I value control, information, and order. I love structure and hierarchy, and will actively use whatever power or knowledge I have to maintain it. At best, I am lawful and insightful; at worst, I am bureaucratic and tyrannical.


----------



## merryangela (Jun 16, 2016)

Blue/White: I'm both orderly and rational. I value control, information, and order. I love structure and hierarchy, and will actively use whatever power or knowledge I have to maintain it. At best, I am lawful and insightful; at worst, I am bureaucratic and tyrannical.

I don't like the orderly part really. Oh and I'm an ENTP.


----------

